# Over weight on the back axle



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just loaded the scooter on the back and went down the weighbridge rear axle 6180kg, Max it should be 6124kg  and thats with less than half a tank of water, which sits directly behind the rear wheels.

Its the overhang that does it, wheelbase of 15'10" but the scooters 120kg and easylifters 25kg is 12' behind the rear wheels, adding around 250kg to them.

So its either stick it on the front (not sure if thats legal) or buy a trailer. Front is well in 2640kg, Max is 3402kg

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

same problem olley 

got a rack, fitted it, built a bike ! and no way it will be legal...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weight*

Hi

Try another weighbridge......

Russell


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Been there, done that, half a tonne over.Oops
New MH has over a tonne available in the garage after filling the water and fuel tanks, driver and passenger. Our 2 motorbikes will fit in nicely.

But I am suprised that a yank is so close to the limit.

Doesn't the ministry give you 10% anyway?

C.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Clive had an LPG conversion (170litres) and the tanks sit behind the fuel tank which is behind the rear axle.  

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Olley can you ditch the Genny ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Ditch the genny!!!!!!! go wash your mouth out. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Olley,

Personally, I'd risk it for a biscuit!

I was once stopped by VOSA and I knew I was 2 tonnes over (40t instead of 38t), and because all the axles were within their individual allowances, and I had a weight ticket to show 38tonne, they never added them up to give the gross!

Dump 100 lites of water and get a weight ticket showing your gross and axle weights are ok and you'd be unnlucky to get any bother!

David


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

olley said:


> Ditch the genny!!!!!!! go wash your mouth out. :lol:
> 
> Olley


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: What was he thinking. Bob.  :wink:

Olley you need a lighter rack, mine was 2" box of the Chassis, and a Lighter scooter, I had a Italjet 125 it was 106kg.

How is the Gross weight, because your axle weight and up to more than your gross, may be more your tins of beans ect up the front, or even do as I did, put on a bit of weight to balance it up a bit. :lol: Bob.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well.. my 250 (handbuilt 8O ) is on the back at last ... fairing not fitted yesterday..

not a chance I can keep it there though, due to weight and overhang (Bike and rack is about 200kgs)

My genny is not even in use at the moment, so I could take it out and store it somewhere... :roll: ..

LPG filling and ladder access limited, a rear light board needed too...

pic

nice to see the bike on there anyway, gives me room for my next project, a V6 engine rebuild :lol:

John


----------

